# Best McLeod Tool? Best Value McLeod tool?



## KnifeKnut (Mar 16, 2011)

What would you say is the very best McLeod Tool? And what would you say is the best value in a Mcleod tool?


----------



## special O (Mar 19, 2004)

I always liked the ZAC, but they aren't cheap. Used Coronas and Nupla's but think I like the ZAC better.


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

+1 on the Zac, they have good handles and decent faceplate steel. I own Corna, Nupla, Lamberton, and Zacs.

The Corna steel is probably higher quaility that the Zac which if you are soil with a lot of rock content might be an advantage. (The tines on the Corna's seem to get bent a lot less than the Zacs. But I'm not a big fan of the Corna or any of the bolt on designs, since we have a clay soil which when moist will stick to the face. Zac and other non-bolt on's are easier to clear the soil off the face.


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

I vote for the Zac McLeod not because they work better, they all work pretty much the same, but because of how they stack together. The steel shaft on a Zac McLeod is ovalized so the handle of one Zac slides between the fork tines of another one. This allows you to store 1/3 more McLeods in the same space. This can be particularly important for trail building organizations and tool trailers where space is at a premium and lots of McLeods have to be transported. The nested McLeods are also more easily secured for transport.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

someone on here made one with an interchangeable head.
can't find it,does anyone have the link?

where would the best place to puchase=[least$$] the Zak?
does it really matter if the handle has the special coating or not? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

TrailYoda said:


> +1 on the Zac, they have good handles and decent faceplate steel. I own Corna, Nupla, Lamberton, and Zacs.
> 
> The Corna steel is probably higher quaility that the Zac which if you are soil with a lot of rock content might be an advantage. (The tines on the Corna's seem to get bent a lot less than the Zacs. But I'm not a big fan of the Corna or any of the bolt on designs, since we have a clay soil which when moist will stick to the face. Zac and other non-bolt on's are easier to clear the soil off the face.


What do you think of the Nupla? I plan on ordering a few tomorrow for the price of $40bucks I thought they looked good.


----------



## GRO-AZ (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Clock,
Let us know how those McLeod's work on our AZ terrain.
We may be looking for some in the future.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Me and my trail work buddies have all been using Nupla Mcleods and love them. They can take a beating and the flat face is great for tamping. Ive got 100+ hours of use out of my current one and it is still in great shape.


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

We have been using Nupla McLeods for a couple of years in rocky soils with similiar failure rates to other brands of McLeods.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice thanks for the info guys!


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

clockwork said:


> What do you think of the Nupla? I plan on ordering a few tomorrow for the price of $40bucks I thought they looked good.


Agree that the durability is close to the same on all of them.

As was mentioned in an earlier post, one big advantage of the Zac is the way it nests which reduces the amount of space that it takes up by half of all the others but if you are only buying a few or have a lot of storage space that probably is not important to you. I have about 50 tools all crammed into my garage so it's helpful to me.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah space is no issue as I have roughly 30 tools and out of those only one mcleod. My concern was just on durability . I have seen some mcleods that look as if they would bend if you stared at it long enough and I have seen some that weigh a ton. The nupla look like a good inbetweener that had a long lasting handle.

Thanks again


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

links/pics for lazy folks


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nupla McLeod Fire Tool


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

That Nupla looks very nice!!


----------



## KnifeKnut (Mar 16, 2011)

I am a bit of a traditionalist; I don't like fiberglass handles. Wood has inherent shock adsorption qualities- unlike fiberglass- is easier to replace and customize, and has a more pleasing feel. Fiberglass technologies just cannot reproduce these benefits yet; it's only advantage is its ability to be _abused_.
I don't abuse my tools.
The advantage of lighter weight is debatable since the heavier weight of the wood helps balance the tool head. 

Agreed that the large bolt head sticking out the middle of the face is counterproductive for our purposes.


----------



## deezler (Jun 21, 2011)

I also wanted a wood handle. Just bought this one from amazon as it was the only one with free shipping and the prices were otherwise comparable. Any one have personal experience with the Truper?

Amazon.com: Truper 33033 Tru Pro Forest Service Mcleod Fire Tool, Ash Handle, 48-Inch: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## KnifeKnut (Mar 16, 2011)

Another thought I had: what length handle is best? I am only guessing from an ergonomic and geometric standpoint, but wouldn't the shorter handled ones be easier to use while bench cutting and firefighting on slopes, while the longer ones would better suited for fighting fires on flatter ground?


----------



## deezler (Jun 21, 2011)

^ your logic makes sense, knifeknut. Of course, you can always just choke up a bit on a longer handle for working on slopes. Can't make a short handle any longer though....


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

deezler said:


> ^ your logic makes sense, knifeknut. Of course, you can always just choke up a bit on a longer handle for working on slopes. Can't make a short handle any longer though....


Your logic makes sense too deezler, but work all day "choked up" on a handle that's too long & you'll soon see why the number of tools you need equals the number you have, plus one.
Short handle for benching and long handle for grooming flat. Neither will work well for the other purpose for long.

Personally, I use a long (54") handle on my Mcleod (Corona) and use my Rogue for most of my side benching.


----------



## KnifeKnut (Mar 16, 2011)

^ I thought of that the other day. That is why I am leaning towards getting a short handled one and reworking it so that I can swap handles as needed, and of course break down for easier transport. 2 tools for the weight of 1 1/4!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting. Most people are looking for different heads to put on one handle (axe, pick, rake, etc.), but your idea makes sense to me.


----------



## KnifeKnut (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I have settled on a getting Rogue 70HRH, which has a nice curved 40 inch handle and a large rectangular ferrule. From what I understand, it is beefy enough to cut through roots with ease, taking over some of the tasks of the Pulaski when using that length handle; when I figure out how to make a swappable long handle for it, I will effectively have two tools.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

KnifeKnut said:


> Well, I have settled on a getting Rogue 70HRH, which has a nice curved 40 inch handle and a large rectangular ferrule. From what I understand, it is beefy enough to cut through roots with ease, taking over some of the tasks of the Pulaski when using that length handle; when I figure out how to make a swappable long handle for it, I will effectively have two tools.


Like the old Lays potato chip ad, one ain't enough; I have Rogue FB70H, 70HR54, and 80RH just given to try / evaluate, and see if we want more for the tool trailer.

The 70HR54 has replaced my trusty 4 tine McLeod, I still sometimes want a standard 6 tine McLeod, but the 70HR54 now can handle about 80% of what I want to build / maintain / repair. And an occasional pulaski or pick mattock, sometimes a rock bar, sometimes a doublejack, power hedger, loppers, chainsaw, BoB, beloved R5....... Gotta have a stock of tools!


----------



## Dickweed (Jul 14, 2009)

Totally agree on the 70HR54. I have virtually every Rogue Hoe ever made and the 70HR54 is the one I end up using more than 95% of the time.


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone have a good source to replace a broken Corona handle?


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

We have a lot of 70's and also a few 80's and the 80 is the best tool to replace Mcloeds. Far more effective in bench cutting can cut through all but the largest of roots. Has a good broad face for tamping.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

i just found this one today:
Interchangeable Mcleod hoe/rake tool head with 2-4ft Telescopic pole - Inteletool - The Tool Solution

INTERCHANGEABLE MCLEOD HOE/RAKE TOOL HEAD WITH 2-4FT TELESCOPIC POLE

$$$


----------



## bart.taylor.sucks (Oct 1, 2012)

TrailYoda said:


> We have a lot of 70's and also a few 80's and the 80 is the best tool to replace Mcloeds. Far more effective in bench cutting can cut through all but the largest of roots. Has a good broad face for tamping.


When you say 80's, you are referring to the 80RH (Rhino)?


----------



## 2x9x29 (Jan 18, 2006)

I go with the Rogue Hoe 70HRH with a 40" handle 95-98% of the time.


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

Another vote for Rogue 70HR54. We have a trailer with (4) ZACs and (2) Rogue 70HR54 and (2) Rogue 70HRH, and the Rogue Hoes (new to us) are far superior now that I've tried both. The balance, size, weight, and sharp-edges all make the Rogue better IMO. YMMV...


----------



## peteuga (Dec 10, 2004)

Found 4 coronas at a closeout store, they were marked as roofing shingle removers. $10 each!!! What a deal.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

peteuga said:


> Found 4 coronas at a closeout store, they were marked as roofing shingle removers. $10 each!!! What a deal.


I love when that happens. I found a bark spud at my local hardware store for $9.99. They thought it was an ice scraper. No one would buy it because it was only 3" wide.


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

bart.taylor.sucks said:


> When you say 80's, you are referring to the 80RH (Rhino)?


Yes, I am referring to the 80RH. I just bought another 6 of them. For most volunteers the 70H is a better tool since it is lighter. But if you want to get a lot of benching done and have the fitness to match the 80RH is the ticket.


----------



## Markhpnc (May 5, 2011)

Ok so I'm looking for a wood handle McLeod and after reading about 10 threads here and looking online have it narrowed down to 2:

Zac
BuyZacTools.com








and

Lamberton Rake
12" X 9" Heavy Gauge Trail Rake Wood Handle (Weight ~ 8 lbs.)
The Lamberton Rake








The details: Already have a Rogue hoe for benching, root cutting and most of the swinging that doesn't require an axe or pick mattock. So the McLeod will be for raking the loose organic material out of the surface, for final finish raking and for most of the tamping.

I like the boltless face of both of these and read lots of good things here on the Zac. *Anyone used the "Heavy Gauge Trail Rake" version of the Lamberton?* For my purposes I don't think the extra weight will be an issue so I am leaning towards this.

Thanks in advance for any feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

For raking, it's 6 of one and half a dozen of the other. Go with the widest one that you can handle. You'll get your work done faster.


----------



## peteuga (Dec 10, 2004)

My Corona McLeod has a bolt on the bottom thus it does not tamp to good, dirt sticks to the bolt area really bad. I am thinking of buying a heavier dedicated tamp.


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

I own one of the Lamberton heavy gauge McLeods and the head is extremely heavy. It works well if you are pulling the head along the tread like a road grader. It is too heavy to get much work done using the McLeod with a chopping motion.


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

Markhpnc said:


> Ok so I'm looking for a wood handle McLeod and after reading about 10 threads here and looking online have it narrowed down to 2:
> 
> Zac
> 
> ...


Mark,

As bweide pointed out the heavy duty is really too heavy for effective building of single track tread. Get the 12"x9" size head being 6 lbs. not the 8 lbs. I got Merritt at Recycles that one since he uses it for the most part in shaping jumps and berms which makes it a good rake and tamp more for jump park construction than for building single track. If you would like to try either the Zac or the 6 lbs lamberton before you pull the trigger you can try either out of my stockpile. Mark in GSO, NC aka Singletrackmind.


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

TrailYoda said:


> ..........I own Corna, Nupla, Lamberton, and Zacs.


+1 on the Lambertons. Have much better luck in tough soil with my Lamberton than with my McLeod (large one is heavier with more blade surface). They also cost less!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

As a retired carpenter I much prefer a wood handle for it's shock absorbing and balance characteristics. A heavy handle makes the tool less responsive and transmits more shock to your joints. I don't break tools so I prefer the lightest and best balanced. I prefer a tool that doesn't need to be swung if possible, I find I can use my legs to more advantage with a sharp zac trail shovel, especially when dealing with scrub oak roots and sage brush removal.

Our local YCC crews use the heaviest and most durable tools they can find, and still are constantly breaking, repairing, and replacing all their tools. They tend to use Nupla becasue there is a local supplier. According to the superintendent, the most durable mcleods are the repaired ones where an extra 6" x 6" x 1/4" plate has been welded between the handle socket and the head. This eliminates a lot of flex and allows for fatter welds... but they still only last so long, two years is exceptional performance, even for tampers and digging bars.


----------



## Markhpnc (May 5, 2011)

bsieb said:


> As a retired carpenter I much prefer a wood handle


Im not a carpenter but I prefer the same. Sand off whatever crappy finish is on there then rub it down with boiled linseed oil :thumbsup:

Oh and Im about to order the Lamberton "trail" with a wood handle. Even though they only list the wood handle on the "heavy gauge", I emailed him and they can put the wood on any of them.


----------



## BikerPeteOz (Feb 20, 2013)

*Collapsible Mcleod alternative.*

Due to repeatedly getting frustrated that I'd see small maintenance jobs on the tracks that I couldn't fix without the whole saga of going home, packing tools in the car, driving to closest point and walking in just to attend to a few 5 minute tidy up jobs, I've started making collapsible rakehoe type tools.

These aren't a replacement for regular full size fixed Mcleods etc, but are intended to be carried in a small pack (it fits in the Camelback Mule and other 10Litre'ish size packs) while riding. It can tackle many typical maintenance tasks but certainly isn't intended to be used for hours on end, or for serious trail construction.

I've had a bit of interest in them, so I've started a simple web page.
home.exetel.com.au/peterbmack/packhoe.php


----------



## peteuga (Dec 10, 2004)

BikerPeteOz said:


> Due to repeatedly getting frustrated that I'd see small maintenance jobs on the tracks that I couldn't fix without the whole saga of going home, packing tools in the car, driving to closest point and walking in just to attend to a few 5 minute tidy up jobs, I've started making collapsible rakehoe type tools.


I have started using the Rogue Hoe and find it works great for the above mentioned problem. It is lighter and smaller than a McLeod and digs similar to the Polaski.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

I use a gravel rake from Lowes. Works pretty well for roughing in a trail in the woods behind my place. Nobody else is riding my trail, so it ain't worth spending $80+ bucks on a mcleod and bench cutting. North Carolina jungle.
There, I said it.


----------



## beechnut (Feb 3, 2007)

Are there any other options to the intellitool for take-down portable McLeods?


----------



## BikerPeteOz (Feb 20, 2013)

My answer would be my Packhoe, but have you got a link to the Intellitool, I haven't seen that.


beechnut said:


> Are there any other options to the intellitool for take-down portable McLeods?


----------



## beechnut (Feb 3, 2007)

BikerPeteOz said:


> My answer would be my Packhoe, but have you got a link to the Intellitool, I haven't seen that.


The intellitool was listed up above in the thread. 
Firefighting Tools - Inteletool - The Tool Solution


----------



## BikerPeteOz (Feb 20, 2013)

Ahh. Quite right. For some reason I was thinking that had a different name.


----------



## balsamic (Aug 30, 2009)

*Anyone know where you can get a Mcleod with a 54" handle?*



Trail Ninja said:


> Your logic makes sense too deezler, but work all day "choked up" on a handle that's too long & you'll soon see why the number of tools you need equals the number you have, plus one.
> Short handle for benching and long handle for grooming flat. Neither will work well for the other purpose for long.
> 
> Personally, I use a long (54") handle on my Mcleod (Corona) and use my Rogue for most of my side benching.


I've been looking everywhere!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

balsamic said:


> I've been looking everywhere!


Ben Meadows has the 70HR rogue hoe with 54" handles.

Personally I find the Rogue "Travis" model to be the best tool ever, and I've used pretty much all of them at some point.

edit -> Linkage: https://www.supplycache.com/Hand-Tool-70AR-Rogue-Travis-Tool-ProHoe/productinfo/653-44406/


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

balsamic, I found this when searching last week:

McLeod Tool,8 Tooth,Fiberglass,60 In.
Item # 6ATM5 Mfr. Model # 6ATM5 Catalog Page # N/A UNSPSC # 46191605

grainger.com


----------



## dchester (Nov 18, 2005)

peteuga said:


> My Corona McLeod has a bolt on the bottom thus it does not tamp to good, dirt sticks to the bolt area really bad. I am thinking of buying a heavier dedicated tamp.


Same here man - had a friend saw off the bolt then weld back side where four holes meet those little nipples, giggity. I also have a Rogue 70 for heavy swings and roots or getting up tough stuff.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

A rake. Lol


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Where can I buy a Rogue Hoe 7” Travis Tool in NorCal, so I can blaze a trail for future generations?

ASAP, before we all have to go back to work


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

You can order straight from Rogue. I have a Travis, but I'm not a huge fan of it. It rarely leaves the garage. I prefer a 70H (40" ash handle) and an 8" rogue rake, or if you want a single "multitool" the 70" HR is more useful than the Travis. If your in rocky, rooty terrain the newer 60A is pretty good too as it has a pointy side good for prying and chopping roots.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr. Lynch said:


> You can order straight from Rogue. I have a Travis, but I'm not a huge fan of it. It rarely leaves the garage. I prefer a 70H (40" ash handle) and an 8" rogue rake, or if you want a single "multitool" the 70" HR is more useful than the Travis. If your in rocky, rooty terrain the newer 60A is pretty good too as it has a pointy side good for prying and chopping roots.


Thanks I will check that out


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

PSA

Amazon has the Nupla McLeod on sale $44 (with Prime shipping)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UMIOMA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

